# Started new cage set



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

So, I spent a lot of time, energy and aggravation (I despise sewing fleece!) working on a couple of hammocks and cage liner for the boys last night. Its not perfect by any means, but it works.


and then I walked in this morning to find this:


I don't think they get the point. lol I did also change out their Igloo for one that matches the cage set. I think it made them mad lol!


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha silly ratties

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

hahaha it's taken my boys forever to understand what the different things in their cage are for. only one of them finally after a month is using the hammock. the other is actually AFRAID of the hammock. weirdo.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahahaha I laughed so hard at this! Silly ratties, it's a rat's duty is to at least _pretend _to appreciate the things that your human has lovingly prepared for you! I'm pretty sure this is part of the unspoken rat/human code! And showing a preference for the LITTER BOX over your human's loving handiwork? Now that is just rude!


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL they finally decided to start using the double hammock yesterday. I can tell because the edge is chewed  I love these boys to pieces! They constantly have me laughing!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL! That is too funny! 

Mine did the same thing, I spent HOURS cutting and sewing a complete matching cage set for my DCN and none of them wanted anything to do with any of it. After a few days they started using their new beds, but I think they just had to show their initial disapproval or all my hard work. Silly Ratties!


----------



## georgiaae (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha i got mum to make a big furry cube for them and they love it they just remodified it so they chewed the side and sleep tucked up between layers of fleece ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Hahahaha it's common for rats to use their litter pans for reasons unintended. Dining room, bed, play area. Maybe they will get the hang of it 
The cage is coming together nicely!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

PandaBruja said:


> Hahahaha it's common for rats to use their litter pans for reasons unintended. Dining room, bed, play area. Maybe they will get the hang of it
> The cage is coming together nicely!


Ewww, can you imagine deciding to sleep in the bathroom? Or thinking it would be a nice place to eat dinner? (Sorry to anyone who is reading this while eating.)


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Ewww, can you imagine deciding to sleep in the bathroom? Or thinking it would be a nice place to eat dinner? (Sorry to anyone who is reading this while eating.)


LMAO! Well.. they probably don't POOP in there yet!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

My rats are silly they love their litter box to chew poop and sleep and eat! And i just recently put the grid on the litter box so the wont be in it lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

They do use their pee rock, and actually started using the litter box for pooping... But still sleeping in there lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

